# Water heater connectors



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been doing some research on websites and came across a local plumber's website with photos of his work. In over 90 photos of his water heater installations, nearly every one showed the heater connected with flexible water heater connectors like these:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_26375-135-6900815_4294856714_4294937087_?productId=1075875&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Water%2BHeater%2BAccessories_4294856714_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&facetInfo=

If I were a homeowner paying a professional plumber to install my water heater, I'd want it piped properly. 

Do any of you use these things as a standard practice? I guess I just feel it's unprofessional, something a handyman would do. Even if I had to install a heater with these things in an absolute emergency, I'd go back and pipe it in right as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> I've been doing some research on websites and came across a local plumber's website with photos of his work. In over 90 photos of his water heater installations, nearly every one showed the heater connected with flexible water heater connectors like these:
> 
> Flexible Water Heater Connectors
> 
> ...


*In seismic areas it is a requirement....* :yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> I've been doing some research on websites and came across a local plumber's website with photos of his work. In over 90 photos of his water heater installations, nearly every one showed the heater connected with flexible water heater connectors like these:
> 
> 
> If I were a homeowner paying a professional plumber to install my water heater, I'd want it piped properly.
> ...


Some codes require flexible supplies for the water and gas line. Here in Illinois we have to hard pipe our water heaters.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

We don't have many earthquakes here in Raleigh, NC.

That is good information to know though.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Except for commercial applications I use copper flex connectors exclusively. 

I know, I know...I'm a licensed hack..........:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought they were done this way....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Not so bad there Red...:thumbsup: Hmmm, that gives me an idea.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Not so bad there Red...:thumbsup: Hmmm, that gives me an idea.


That's how Uncle Homer does it... :laughing:

http://www.homedepot.ca/know-how/buying-guides/sharkbite


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

just curious, but what good does it, having flexible connectors on a heater, in during an earthquake?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumb nutz said:


> just curious, but what good does it, having flexible connectors on a heater, in during an earthquake?


Well it just might stop a gas or, water leak from happening...

Maybe... 

Then the Fire Department might have just a little more water to fight the fires with from all the ones that did get gas leaks...


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

If you're in a seismic zone the water heater should be strapped which makes flex connectors irrelevant. I hard pipe everything.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> *In seismic areas it is a requirement....* :yes:


Actually I am not aware of any part of the country that requires flex connectors at water heaters in seismic areas. That is somewhat of an urban legend that grew legs and took off.

Earthquake straps were not required prior to flex connectors. When flex connectors were approved, any water heater in a seismic area was required to have an earthquake strap if flexes were used. 

After the Northridge Earthquake we repaired well over 1,000 water heaters. One was a 100 gallon heater piped in copper and all the others were flex connectors.

Today all water heaters in seismic areas must have earthquake straps. IMHO that has contributed largely to the DIY and hack water heater replacements.

Mark


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> I've been doing some research on websites and came across a local plumber's website with photos of his work. In over 90 photos of his water heater installations, nearly every one showed the heater connected with flexible water heater connectors like these:
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_26375-135-6900815_4294856714_4294937087_?productId=1075875&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Water%2BHeater%2BAccessories_4294856714_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_quantity_sold|1&facetInfo=
> 
> ...


I agree just hard pipe it, and give a professional job. Flex connectors are for homeowners.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you hardcore hard pipe guys use flex connectors for faucets or are you still buying paper wrapped tubing?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*brass craft black flex lines for me*


I like the flex lines a lot.....
 the flex lines work like dia-electric unions on steroids.... they are 10 times better than dialectrics.
I feel that they will extend the life of a heater.. 

you tell the customer that they extend the life of the heater and they are all for them

they save me a ton of time, up to an hour on an installation.....

I know flex gas lines are code in Colorado. due to the movement in the soil and I beleive flex water lines are code now too....

anyway, they work great... we keep a selection of 24inch, 18 inch and one footers in our truck..

call me a hack...:laughing::thumbup: .





..


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Here in cali every 1 uses flex lines. What does hard pipe everything mean?:laughing::blink::whistling2:


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not 100% 

I think at one time I saw it say if you do use a flex connection it must be changed every 10 years. Even more reason to hard pipe it I would think.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

so do you guys hard pipe everthing to a fillvalve also. I guess I'm a hack but supply lines and flex connectors are time savers.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I like the flex lines a lot.....
> the flex lines work like dia-electric unions on steroids.... they are 10 times better than dialectrics.
> I feel that they will extend the life of a heater..
> 
> ...


You are correct about them preventing galvanic corrosion.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Do you hardcore hard pipe guys use flex connectors for faucets or are you still buying paper wrapped tubing?


If it's exposed, yes I use chrome basin/closet supply.
If it in a vanity I'll use the flex.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I like the flex lines a lot.....
> the flex lines work like dia-electric unions on steroids.... they are 10 times better than dialectrics.
> I feel that they will extend the life of a heater..
> 
> ...


2 feet of hard copper for hot and cold water, and union and a nipple for the gas takes an hour???
Gimme a break. Flex is lazy and looks like crap.


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

For me it depends on the application. I will definitely hard pipe all commercial tanks and anything over 50 gallons. I will use flex connectors on anything smaller. 

The reason I use the flex connectors on the smaller tanks is that im only allocated a certain amount of time per tank so this is where I can easily shave off some time. However, with that being said, once my company is up and running I will be hard piping all my water heaters. 

As for the supply lines, definitely hard pipe if exposed ( pedestal sink, toilet) and flexible when hidden.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Do you hardcore hard pipe guys use flex connectors for faucets or are you still buying paper wrapped tubing?


I did a remodel and had to buy chrome tubing just the other day. But, I will use flex lines, even flexible gas pipe.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll hard pipe it if I'm installing a circ pump and or a tempering valve, mostly as a means of supporting the additional equipment.

If it's just a tank with no other equipment involved, then I'll use flex connectors.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

We use flex connectors almost daily on 50's and smaller, hard line anything above, been doin it my whole career and this thread ain't gonna change my mind, almost every 50 gall and below I've seen here in cali always has water flex's and gas flex, even from the 70's, call me a hack! It's ok I've been called worst.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> If it's exposed, yes I use chrome basin/closet supply.
> If it in a vanity I'll use the flex.


I install solid supplies on 95% of my work.

There's something about correctly using a tubing bender that makes a fixture install look amazing.

Ever see what a polished nickel or satin nickel flex supply looks like in a $40,000 bathroom remodel??

No thanks. I don't mind taking the extra time.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

trick1 said:


> I install solid supplies on 95% of my work.
> 
> There's something about correctly using a tubing bender that makes a fixture install look amazing.
> 
> ...


I agree. The only thing the customer will see is the finish work, so take the little extra time and make it count.
They will not remember what's behind the wall.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Give awat water heaters*



hroark2112 said:


> I've been doing some research<snip>
> 
> *I am sorry to hear that some in my trade are giving away water heaters. By giving away I mean you are killing future sales by installing with flexible connectors. Why? Is it a cheaper install, or is it a race to see how fast you can make a install. In any matter with only two nuts making the water **connection you have killed any future sale by a plumber. Hell now a talented wife, a neighbor, a handy Andy dad, just about anybody can and will purchase and install the next heater. **You have helped Homey and Blowes make a sale outside the trade. Now you must offset the loss on the cheap install,here's how! Install a 30 amp receptical and a pig tail, the next time all they will have to do is unplug it.*


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Maybe put it on wheels, make it easier to get it out next time


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I use compression fittings when the copper piping has been relined.Last week I visited a customer that had someone use 6 sharkbites. on a replacement heater. Copper coming out of the wall ,2 couplines,2 elbows and 2 male adapters. The pipe they used was cpvc.Cracked me up.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use flex lines on gas and water for 50 gallon and less. I would like to spend an extra hour (yes, it does take an hour because the water lines are often behind, off to the side or coming from some weird area and the gas is the same). Water heaters are not in basements here with copper and steel coming down from the ceiling. It doesn't take a pair of 90's, a pair of unions and some pipe. EVERYBODY here does them with flex lines so I have to compete with them. Should I give a way the hour and material just so I can do it "right"? If it were just the handymen and hacks it'd be one thing but it's literally everybody who installs water heaters. I have to compete with a lot of guys (legit, licensed companies) who will furnish and install a 50 gallon gas water heater for 800 bucks, I have to streamline my installs as much as I can while still meeting code. I'm sorry I've failed you.





Paul


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

plumb nutz said:


> just curious, but what good does it, having flexible connectors on a heater, in during an earthquake?


The heater is also required to be strapped with heavy retaining straps. That restricts the movement of the heater enough that the flex lines can absorb the movement and not result in a broken water or gas line.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

grandpa said:


> The heater is also required to be strapped with heavy retaining straps. That restricts the movement of the heater enough that the flex lines can absorb the movement and not result in a broken water or gas line.


Thanks, that helps, we don't get many earthquakes on the east coast...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*the customer only cares about price*



NYC Plumber said:


> 2 feet of hard copper for hot and cold water, and union and a nipple for the gas takes an hour???
> Gimme a break. Flex is lazy and looks like crap.


yes it can take a good healthy extra hour , especially if you have to nipple in a gas line to a different length...and have to find the right size gas nipples somewhere buried in your truck

ALSO we eliminated a lot of call backs with the flex water lines .. no more after hour leaks from the jobs that day. 

I was the guy who had to go back out that same evening if one of the 10 copper sweat joints on top of the heater started a pin hole leak through the solder .. :furious: 

I love those timed released leaks, they just last long enough for you to get home and sit down to supper...

when you cant teach them to solder correctly
flex water supply lines are the way to go ...:thumbup:


----------



## poptop (Mar 17, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I use compression fittings when the copper piping has been relined.Last week I visited a customer that had someone use 6 sharkbites. on a replacement heater. Copper coming out of the wall ,2 couplines,2 elbows and 2 male adapters. The pipe they used was cpvc.Cracked me up.


he may have saved some time on labor but he threw that money back on material cost them sharkbites aint cheap.


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

I definitely don't use flex connectors for gas. That IMO looks very unprofessional. More often that not you simply just have to replace the nipple after the gas valve and either shorten or extend it. Takes 5 minutes. Flex connectors on gas are a definite no for me.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I like the flex lines a lot.....
> the flex lines work like dia-electric unions on steroids.... they are 10 times better than dialectrics.
> I feel that they will extend the life of a heater..
> 
> ...


Master Mark I know that the Chinese dielectric unions are total crap. The steel side starts to corrode shut. That is why I buy these from watts. All brass dielectric unions http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=6856 .


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Master Mark I know that the Chinese dielectric unions are total crap. The steel side starts to corrode shut. That is why I buy these from watts. All brass dielectric unions http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=6856 .



Why not brass on the copper side, and SS on the tank side? That would be better wouldn't it?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Protech said:


> Why not brass on the copper side, and SS on the tank side? That would be better wouldn't it?


Beats me never found one that has Stainless Steel on the tank side. I can tell you the all brass dielectric unions work great, I replaced a water heater that was around 13 years old that had a set of these on it. The cleanest connection I ever seen. There was nothing wrong with the old heater, home owner just wanted to upgrade before something happened and a more energy efficient model.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Except for commercial applications I use copper flex connectors exclusively.
> 
> I know, I know...I'm a licensed hack..........:whistling2:


no, a hack master!


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Master Mark I know that the Chinese dielectric unions are total crap. The steel side starts to corrode shut. That is why I buy these from watts. All brass dielectric unions http://www.watts.com/pages/_products_details.asp?pid=6856 .


Those look SWEET!! Do you get them locally, or do you order them from online? (and if you do, where do you get them??)


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't remember seeing a hard-piped water heater in this area, except for old houses piped in galvanized. I'm quite content with flexes, and I use SS flexes rather than copper.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

hroark2112 said:


> Those look SWEET!! Do you get them locally, or do you order them from online? (and if you do, where do you get them??)


 Local supply house gets them in for me.


----------

